# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A cold front this past week and high winds made fishing a bit tougher, but when 
the weather cooperated anglers had excellent success. Most anglers are 
reporting the walleyes and pike are moving a bit deeper overall. Anglers are 
having success slip bobbering in the trees, pitching cranks into windy 
shorelines, and trolling cranks such as shad raps and hornets or bottom 
bouncers and spinners. Some of the better areas include the Howard Farm, any 
of the bridges, Monkey Ridge, Holy Bay, Doc Hagens, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, 
Mission Bay, Foughty?s Point, Penny Bay, and the Stromme Addition. Pike 
continue to be caught along with walleyes in most areas of the lake. Anglers 
are also finding small pockets of white bass scattered around the lake. Small 
cranks or jigs with minnows have been working the best for them. Good Luck & 
Good Fishing!!!


----------

